# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  criss angel levitacion.

## mabuse

como levita criss angel.Es un efecto acojonante.¿Como puedo adquirirlo ,fabricarmelo ,en fin hacerlo?
He visto otra levitacion ,la de blane,no es mala pero es menos espectacular.La levitacion balducci,no se si se escribe asi,no creo que produzca un efecto tan exagerado como la de blane de espaldas o tal vez esto parezca tan bueno por la perspectiva de la camara... no se me estoy haciendo un lio.Solicito ayuda.Me rompo por hacer un efecto como ese.

----------


## Patito

La balducci, que es la que efectivamente hace David Blaine, te hace elevarte unos 10 cm o menos. Efectivamente no es tan espectacular como la de Criss Angel, pero supongo que será bastante menos aparatosa. Digo supongo porque no conozco la de Criss.

Cierto es que Blane, en sus vídeos, juega mucho con los efectos de cámara y a veces se levanta unos 40-50 cm, pero eso ya no es la Balducci..

----------


## mabuse

yo creia que cuando se levantaba  30 cm del suelo era balducci ayudado de la perspectiva de la camara.de no ser esa ,sabeis cual es?me podeis decir el nombre y de que va mas o menos ?aparato ,perspectiva....coste....

----------


## luisblaine

asi, es ah estas alturas ya todo el mundo deveria de saver lo de los efectos de camara que hace blaine, y no por eso deja de ser bueno en lo que hace :D

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Hola mabuse.

Que cómo levita Criss Angel no lo se ... y tampoco creo necesario saberlo, seguro que es caro asi que ya de entrada prefiero quedarme con la ilusión.

Pero hay levitaciones que no necesitan de hilos, cuerdas, "efectos de camara", etc etc ... que casi casi no necesitas nada.

A dia de hoy, que yo conozca, hay 4 tipo de levitaciones "asequibles" para el no profesional. La Balducci, la King Rising, la Wild i Steve Fearson (esta última me la encontré de leche por la red .... pero tiene un secreto un tanto debil).

La balducci es casi un secreto a voces. En las demás puedo hecharte una mano si lo deseas.

Un beso!

----------


## Patito

La de Steve Fearson es la de la caja?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Si, la de la cajita de leche ... la que le pone un joystick para hacerlo más simpático .... 

En mi opinión el principal problema es entrar en la caja. O una de dos, o tapas la caja con una chaqueta o manta, o bien entras de un brinco con los pies juntos.

----------


## mabuse

sigo sin encontrar parecido a alguna de estas levitaciones con almenos la de david blaine de espaldas en la que se levanta algunos 40 centimetros del suelo.Seguro que esta no es muy cara,y resulta mas espectacular que la de balducci ya que en esta ultima se ven claramente los dos pies levantados del suelo.Creo que sabeis de que os hablo.Solo pido un nombre o alguna idea.

----------


## ignoto

La de Blaine se llama "Efectos de cámara" y se hace con un equipo de montaje de vídeo.
Criss Angel efectúa al menos tres levitaciones diferentes. Una es la del armazón (el que no sepa de qué le hablo que no se moleste en preguntar), otra es la misma (mas o menos) que la que se diseñó para David Copperfield y la otra va "por detrás" (lo mismo, o lo sabes o no preguntes).
Todas ellas requieren cuatro cosas:
Dinero, medios, conocimientos y mas dinero.

P.D. Para el que quiera aprender a hacer grandes ilusiones gratis, le queda el remedio de la fabada y el escape libre. Para los demás están los libros de Andrew Maine, Paul Osborne y compañía que explican (previo pago) todas estas cositas.

----------


## mabuse

gracias.tus respuestas ya no son ignotas para mi.muy amable.

----------


## magomago

Bien como dice Ignoto Criss hace varias levitaciones,ahora acaba de comercializar un DVD explicativo con una de las levitaciones que hace,creo que en la que esta de espaldas.
El precio del DVd es de 100 dolares mas o menos,pero en el DVD solo te explica a construirlo y no te vienen materiales por lo que he leido por ahi la fabricación a parte de ser un manitas cuesta mas o menos 120 euros.
Con lo que para levitar como Criss hace falta gastarse 220 euros.Nadie ha dicho que la magia sea barata ni que tengamos que hacer todos los juegos que hacen los demas. Asi que si alguien tiene dinero pues bien,desde luego yo prefiero comprarme otras cosas.

----------


## Platiquini

Hola Magomago. ¡¡Me alegra mucho enterarme de que ya salió el segundo volumen de "Mentes Maestras", de Criss!!
Yo le he sacado mucho partido al primer volumen (moneda en la lata) y también se lo sacaré a este. ¡Qué caroooooooo! Pero me lo compraré igualmente. ¿Hay que ser muy manitas para fabricarse el material necesario? ¿En qué consiste más o menos?, si lo sabes. ¿Dónde te has enterado? Danos más detalles, porfavor. Gracias.   :Wink:

----------


## dante

No seais tan bordes algunos, todo lo que sabeis como yo  en l mayoria es porque lo hemos aprendido de alguien y lo usamos o hacemos nuestra propia versión. Tambien me parece que preguntar sobre algo que sabes es una tonteria, asi que decir que " si no sabes de lo que estoy hablando no me preguntes..." 
Con la levitación que explica criss en su dvd, puede salirte bastante mas barata si sabes como conseguir el material, es que el es un poco pijo ;-)
Si te tienes que gastar una pasta te aconsejo que no hagas ese truco anoser que llegues a domirnar muy bien los angulos y saber en que lugares y situaciones puedes hacerla.  Un saludo.

----------


## Iñigo

En el dvd se explica todo con detalle.No hace falta ser muy manitas para hacer todo.Eso si o te fabricas varias prendas de ropa o sólo levitas con una ropa.No quiero explicarme mejor para no desvelar nada importante.En mi opinión merece más la pena el primer dvd.

----------


## Shargon

algo manitas....si que hace falta si

----------


## Kiwiman

bahh! y yo q admiraba a Blaine!....q payaso....resulto ser too un fraude, m! yo soy nuevo el unico truco q se a la perfeccion es el de echar Coca-Cola de un vaso... :117: , saludos!

----------


## pacotaco

no, si te parece iva a ser milagrito de dios......anda que..y en un foro de ilusionismo... :shock:

----------


## Ravenous

Siguiendo con el tema, para no abrir otro hilo:

¿alguien puede decirme donde puedo conseguir la levitación Balducci, o mejor aún, la King Rising?

(ya se que la King rising está en la web de Ellusionist, pero me refiero a conseguirla en España)

----------


## Magicpove

> bahh! y yo q admiraba a Blaine!....q payaso....resulto ser too un fraude, m! yo soy nuevo el unico truco q se a la perfeccion es el de echar Coca-Cola de un vaso..., saludos!


Antes de meterte con David Blaine deberias replantearte lo que es la magia. La magia son una serie de tecnicas efectuadas ante uno o varios espectadores que hacen que lo que estos ven (EL RESULTADO) sea magia.

Con esto quiero decir que si blaine usa trucos de cámara para levitar pues perfecto, porque la gente lo que ve es a un pavo levitar, y aunque el método sea un poco "rastreo" tiene el mismo mérito que 10 empalmes, porque para la gente lo que producen ambos es un efecto mágico.

Un saludete.

----------


## Cristhian Bustos

Una ves tuve en mis manos un documento llamado "The levitacion book" donde salían entre otras la balducci, la king risin, la del vampiro, la andrucci, el autor no lo recuerdo, pero era un libro electróncio gratuito como de 30 páginas.
Saludos

----------


## Ravenous

Hombre, me refería a algún libro "serio" o tienda. Eso de bajar de internet lo tengo jodido, porque me conecto en la universidad y no hay p2p ni posibilidad de instalarlo. Pero veré qué se puede hacer, gracias.

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

La levitacion de Criss, me refiero a la de la escalera mecánica, donde sube a un piso y donde sube a una "baranda de concreto". Es fácil de hacer, difícil de ejecutar, ya que requiere gran misdirection y un poco de dedicacion en la confeccion de los gimmick. Para impromptu definitivamente Balducci, para sala con pocos espectadores King Rising, menos votos para wild Levitation y menos puntos aun para Zero Gravity q requiere gimmick.
La vampire no la conozco y la tipo suspension eterea demas esta decir que es engorrosa.
En esta area es todo lo q puedo decir.

----------


## ody

Pero la levitacion es falsa.. osea, el cuando la va a ser dice que necesita control de todos los musculos, pero la levitacion no la hace por voluntad propia :Confused: .. Soy nuevo en esto, y leyendo este post me marie un poco..

----------


## Ravenous

No entiendo lo que dices. Por voluntad propia tiene que ser, digo yo. Yo no me muevo si no quiero (salvo cuando me sacan de la cama para ir a clase, claro). De la misma forma, no levito si no quiero.

Si te refieres a si levita de verdad, pues hijo, tu verás si crees en la magia o en el ilusionismo.

----------


## Karlim Karras

si he visto las levitaciones pero debo acotar que los gimmycks con imanes resultan mejor

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

la levitación de criss angel la podeis buscar en el emule. Criss Angel Masterminds DVD series vol.2 . Tambien podeis comprarlo por 100€. Os dejo elegir 8-)

----------


## Miguel Díaz

malcom,

Como me imagino lo que significan los asteriscos, te recomiendo no fomentar algo que no es legal en un foro como este.

Os dejo elegir :Confused: ? Es la conciencia la que tiene que dejarnos elegir.  8-)

----------


## ignoto

¿Y lo de los imanes va por lo de tener espejos en las mangas?

----------


## BITTOR

Yo pense que la levitacion con imanes era un mito. He visto trenes magneticos y bolas del mundo suspendidas magneticamente pero levitar a gente de esta manera solo a Magneto, el villano de los xmens.

----------


## ignoto

Ten en cuenta que para la levitación con imanes, primero tienes que saber hacer un break invisible desde todos los ángulos.
Sino, no puedes.

----------


## Gandalf

> Ten en cuenta que para la levitación con imanes, primero tienes que saber hacer un break invisible desde todos los ángulos.
> Sino, no puedes.


Joer que mala leshe tenemos algunos!!!!

 :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## Karlim Karras

yo tengo un sistema de electroimanes muy bueno

----------


## aryjackson

la levitacion de criss angel que yo se es la de la silla la del pantalon.. ya saben... pero eso de flotar de edificio a edificio ni idea de que se trata pero es impresionante !

----------


## magohamo

la levitacion de cris en el dvd de el te explica paso a paso como fabricartelo tu

----------


## eidanyoson

si, pero sólo dice UNA de sus levitaciones, no las más de 10 distintas que hace en sus diversos espectáculos.

----------


## magohamo

bueno el chico pregunto por esa

----------


## Vielba

Pues si, en su serie de TV hace un montón de levitaciones yo le he visto varias pero hay una genial rodeado de gente con sus manos sobre el y levitar como medio metro.

----------


## magohamo

comprate el dvd

----------


## pecha3

David blaine usa la de balducci. Claro que juega con el angulo de la camara es asi de simple. En una levitacion se nota mucho, cuando la hace para un tio en una carretera que pasan coches. Se nota mucho la colocacion del camara que agarra hasta  a la persona para que lo mire desde donde lo ve la camara...

Ahora si, os puedo decir que la que hace a las mujeres de espalda y se levanta como 40 cm esa esta preparada, esta realizada con cables y metida en el dvd a modo de que cuele con las demas levitaciones.

----------


## magohamo

comprate el dvd suupenatural creo no c yo lo tengo explic paso a paso como armarlo

----------


## magohamo

comprate el dvd suupenatural creo no c yo lo tengo explic paso a paso como armarlo

----------


## goro

Con respecto a la levitacion de blaine no estoy tan de acuerdo que solo lo hace con la camara (obvio que si parece mucho mas alto),pero yo la hago en vivo,sin camaras y esta excelente y es muy facil y 100% gratis,ojo,obvio que en esta no levantas tanto como la hecha con la camara y tenes que tener un angulo determionado para hacerla,no sale desde todos los angulos.
Saludos

----------


## magodiego

Hola!!

Yo he visto a Criss andar sobre el agua de una piscina y en medio del mar, tambien tirarse de cabeza a un charco y desaparecer como se midiera 3 meros de profundidad, himnotizar a todo un restaurante. Creo que Criss Angel hace cosas alucinantes.

Un saludo!!!

----------


## dreaigon

A ver estoy viendo lo que estais poniendo y me obtener(solo como curiosidad, no para hacerlo pues aun no estoy en un nivel) wenho que no se si comprarme el dvd de cris angel ese de mastermind. esque yo no tengo ni pajolera de inglés y comprarmelo para nada...

¿se puede atender y aprender del DvD solo viendo el video ya que por mucho qu elo escuche no vo a enterder nada? contesten porfavor

----------


## magohamo

yo no vi el dvd y se ve perfectamente todo y se entiende

----------


## QUINÁK

Editado por el admin

EN ESTE FORO NO SE PUEDEN REVELAR LOS METODOS QUE SE UTILIZAN EN REALIZAR LOS TRUCOS DE MAGIA. POR FAVOR LEE LAS NORMAS DEL FORO. GRACIAS

----------


## Ravenous

Creo que el mensaje de arriba sobra. Editadlo, por favor.

----------


## frias

> Creo que el mensaje de arriba sobra. Editadlo, por favor.


lo mismo digo

----------


## yosti

yo he visto los dvd y no no se  necesita saber ingles esta mas que explicado aun cuando no sepas yo lo vi  hasta sin audio y se aprende lo mismo

----------


## KOTKIN

QUINÁK tienes razón

----------


## QUINÁK

> Editado por el admin
> 
> EN ESTE FORO NO SE PUEDEN REVELAR LOS METODOS QUE SE UTILIZAN EN REALIZAR LOS TRUCOS DE MAGIA. POR FAVOR LEE LAS NORMAS DEL FORO. GRACIAS


PERDON NO SABIA :s

----------

